# Illustrator CS3 speichert langsam und Druckdialog dauert auch ewig



## Schnetty (4. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich arbeite seit ein paar Tagen mit Illustrator CS3 und musste als Photoshop Anwender feststellen, das das Arbeiten mit Illustrator durchaus ne Langweilige Geschichte werden kann.

Ich habe ein DIN A4 Dokument mit 10 Ebenen, 2 Logos und Text. Jedesmal wenn ich das File speichern will, kann ich ne Tasse Kaffee kochen gehen. Manchmal steht in der Titelzeile von Illustrator sogar "reagiert nicht mehr". Irgendwann hat das Prog es dann aber doch geschafft, den Speichervorgang abzuschließen.

Das gleiche, wenn ich den Druck-Dialog aufrufe. Es dauert ellenlang bis er erscheint und ich endlich drucken kann. Dann nochmal bis das Dokument auf meinem Drucker ankommt.

Es sind noch einige andere Kleinigkeiten, die nicht funktionieren wie z.B. eigene Tastatur-Shortcuts anlegen oder wenn ich das Programm maximiert habe und eine neue Datei öffne, wird die Maximierung aufgehoben und das Programm steht etwas kleiner irgendwo auf dem Desktop.

Sind das alles Bugs?

Mein Rechner ist ein Intel DualCore mit 3Ghz und 1 GB Ram und einer 256MB Geforce 6610XL Karte. Ich glaube aber kaum, das der das Problem ist, denn Photoshop läuft ohne Probleme.

Ich hoffe, es hat da jemand einen Tipp für mich

Greets
Schnetty


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Juli 2008)

Huhu,

10 Ebenen. Ganz schön viel. Wenn ich mal 3 hab ist es viel. 

Hast du vielleicht mal eine Datei die du hier hochladen könntest? Dann hätte ich nachvollziehen können, ob es bei mir genau so ist...

Ist das immer oder nur wenn du schon einige Zeit damit gearbeitet hast, bzw. die Datei schon einiges an Größe gewonnen hat?


----------



## Schnetty (7. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube hinsichtlich der Verwendung von Ebenen sollte ich mich mal von meinen Photoshop-Gewohnheiten lösen. Hab die Datei eben mal geöffnet, alles markiert und dann in eine Ebene gepackt und die nun überflüssigen gelöscht.

Das speichern und drucken geht nun ne Ecke schneller. Auf unseren Rechnern läuft Symantec Endpoint Protection. Das soll laut unseres Admins wohl den Rechner ausbremsen. 

Geht nun alles etwas schneller, aber längst nicht so schnell wie das Arbeiten mit PS

Greets
Schnetty

PS. Die Datei darf ich nicht hochladen, das gäbe Ärger mit Cheffe :-D


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Juli 2008)

Hi,

das ist klar. Ich wollte auch keine sensiblen Daten...Nur irgendeine mit der das beschriebene auftritt. Kann man diese Endpoint Protection denn mal testweise deaktivieren?

fG


----------



## Schnetty (7. Juli 2008)

Mit abgeschaltetem Symantec-Tool gehts jetzt schneller. Je länger der Rechner läuft, desto langsamer wird Illustrator aber wieder.

Greets
Schnetty


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Juli 2008)

Was hast du denn für einen?


----------



## Schnetty (7. Juli 2008)

> Was für einen hast du denn?



Wenn du meinen Rechner meinst, steht oben im ersten Beitrag von mir


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Juli 2008)

Ups:-(...

Soweit ich weiß greift PS in der neusten Version (ich schätze mal du hast die?) auch auf die Grafikkarte zu. Der Illustrator eher nicht. 

Hast du einen Mac oder PC? 
Für PC: Defragmentier deine Festplatten und lass dir noch ein bißchen Arbeitsspeicher kaufen, der ist im Moment günstig. Nochmal 1 GB dürfte deine Situation verbessern, vor allem mit Vista. Je mehr desto besser natürlich .


----------



## Schnetty (8. Juli 2008)

Jau ist ein PC. Aber Gott-sei-Dank ohne Vista.
Hab ein schlankes XP drauf.
Das mit dem zusätzlichen RAM werde ich mal ansprechen :-D

Greets
Schnetty


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Juli 2008)

Wenn du nicht gerade die 64bit Edition hast, achte aber darauf, das nicht mehr geht als 3 GB.

btw: Warum motzen alle immer über Vista? XP war bei der Einführung auch ein Hardwarefresser, und ich muss sagen das ich mit Vista angenehm arbeiten kann und ich hab auch nicht die Ubermachine. Und ich hatte noch keinen Absturz....


----------



## Schnetty (9. Juli 2008)

Nuja ich hab bisher über die Vista-User in meinem Bekanntenkreis von ziemlich vielen Problemen gehört und daher lasse ich diese Bananensoftware erstmal beim Hersteller reifen bevor ich es einsetze  Im Regelfall ist es ja anders herum und die User sind die Dummen, die sich mit den Unzulänglichkeiten herumschlagen dürfen.

Das war bei XP damals genauso und mittlerweile läuft es echt gut, sodass ich erst umgestiegen bin, als es nicht mehr anders ging (mein aktuelles Steinberg Cubase und Wavelab laufen nicht mehr unter Win98/ME/2000 sondern benötigen mindestens XP.

Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.

Mittlerweile dramatisieren sich meine Probleme. Seit gestern stürzt Illustrator beim Versuch zu speichern oder zu drucken, sang und klanglos ab.

Ich hab dann versucht das EPS-Dokument in Photoshop zu laden und zu drucken, dabei bemerkte ich dann, das egal welche Datei ich öffne (TIF, JPG, PSD, EPS ...) einige Menüpunkte ausgegraut sind und ich nun nichtmal drucken kann.

Hier mal der Screenshot von PS CS3:


----------



## ink (9. Juli 2008)

Moin
Zum ersten Problem:
Wo hast du die Auslagerungsdatei für Illu hinverfrachtet?
Standardmässig wird C dafür verwendet, kann es sein dass dort zu wenig Platz ist?
Bei vielen Knotenpunkten geht zwingt Illu den Rechner in die Knie (genauso bei 3D Filter)
Wenn möglich, arbeite ein bissl "sauberer" (kein Angriff )

Zum Zweiten:
Hast du irgendetwas verstellt?
Das schreit fast nach einer Neuinstallation.

mfg


----------



## Schnetty (9. Juli 2008)

Ich hab mich am Rechner nun mal mit dem Administrator Zugang angemeldet und zupp - alles läuft wie geschmiert. Speichern und drucken geht wie die wilde Wutz 

Das muss dann wohl irgendwie mit dem User-Konto zusammenhängen. Wobei ich dann aber keine Erklärung dafür hab, warum ich erst seit heute garnicht mehr mit PS und Illu arbeiten konnte.

Ich hab meine Dateien jetzt mal so angelegt, das ich nur 2 Ebenen brauche. Speichert nun ne ganze Ecke schneller. Mit vielen Pfaden arbeite ich grad nicht. Fast alles Text und ein paar mit dem Rechteckwerkzeug erstellte Texthintergründe, bzw. dem Firmenlogo.

Wie gesagt, ich bin in Illu grad erst eingestiegen und eigentlich reiner Webdesigner. Muss nun aber auch diverse Print-Geschichten machen (hab schon früher mit PS ein paar Flyer und Visitenkarten gemacht, aber mit Vektor-Progs eher nicht gearbeitet.)

Man lernt ja nie aus 

Greets
Schnetty


----------



## dkfjdkfjdkf (18. November 2009)

Ich hatte dasselbe Problem mit dem Illustraitor CS2. Ursache bei mir war ein fehlkonfigurierter DNS in einer Windows-Domäne. Obwohl ich die Datei lokal abgespeichert habe, schaut der Illustraitor anscheinend erstmal irgendwie im ganzen Netzwerk herum. Gleiches Phänomen hatte ich auch beim Öffnen des Druckermenus. 

Mit der Reparatur des Netzwerkes speicherte und druckte der Illustraitor dann wieder adäquat schnell.

Photoshop zeigte bei mir dieses Problem auch nicht.


----------



## regurge (20. Dezember 2011)

sry das ich den alten Thread wieder hervorhole, hatte das selbe Problem und dies war der erste Google Treffer.
Vorposter hat Recht, ist ein Netzwerkproblem - hab CS5 und wenn ich per Wlan im Netz bin dauert das speichern ewig, sobald ich aus dem Netz bin geht es sehr flott.

Kann man das irgendwie umstellen?, nervt etwas nur offline arbeiten zu können.
Reperatur des Netzwerkes kann ich leider nicht bestätigen, ist in der Firma das gleiche wie bei mir zuhause - 1x Laptop 1x Dekstop PC.


----------

